# Before I download I need to ask...



## Tony-photoplus (Jun 7, 2009)

I just need to ask as I am a bit confused as to which DVD 64bit download on this page
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/7.2/

Is it File:7.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.gz  As I have an AmD dual core 64bit system.  I have tried loads and loads of OS and none seem stable so I am hoping this will be my lucky one

Tony


----------



## vivek (Jun 7, 2009)

Yup, 7.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.gz is 64bit DVD ISO Image.


----------



## Tony-photoplus (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2009)

If you have an nvidia card and less then 4GB of memory I would suggest downloading and installing the i386 version.


----------



## meeb (Jun 8, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you have an nvidia card and less then 4GB of memory I would suggest downloading and installing the i386 version.



My laptop only has 2gb of memory and runs well with amd64 (at least it does not feel slower compared to i386). Is there a reason for your suggestion (apart from nvidia-blob)?


----------



## tangram (Jun 8, 2009)

You could want to play 3D games that require good OpenGL acceleration such as first person shooters. If so binary blob all the way.


----------



## ericbsd (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a AMD Atlon dual core 6000+ 64. but i run FreeBSD i386. Because Nvidia don't release drivers for FreeBSD AMD64. But if dont game and use Compiz download FreeBSD AMD64.


----------



## rocky (Jun 9, 2009)

I have AMD Turion RM+74 (64bit) and 2GB of memory. I use i386 version as I got troubles with my sound card. And I need "wine" port.


----------



## meeb (Jun 9, 2009)

This laptop has a ATI radeon card working well with radeonhd, no problems with sound here (snd_hda).


----------

